# Mysterious Furry Freeze Tag Server (UT2004)



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

I was playing Unreal Tournament 2004, as usual, and my friend "AK-47 Destroyer" brought me to a server FULL of furries playing freeze tag. I saw some wolves, foxes, a bear, and a few others. Anyone know about this server? Are there any people on FA there?


I would take screenshots, but my screenshot tool is damaged and only takes pictures of black squares. >.<  If I get it running, I'll take some pics for ya. ^^

(P.S. "Freeze Tag" is a game where you have a Super Ice Sniper Rifle that shoots VERY fast, but only when crouching and standing still. If you get killed or shot in the head, you are "Frozen" and you can only become "Un-frozen" if a teammate "tele-frags"(Kills you with a translocator) you. The match is over when only one team is still standing. But as a forewarning, your heath carries over and there are very few heath pick-ups so be careful and concervative!)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit. Actual models?..

That mutator sounds interesting, too.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah. =)

Skin City has a bunch of 'em. Dragons, Bears, foxes, etc.  http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&gameid=4

Just scan through the pages. You'll see 'em. =D


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Yeah. =)


Sweet. And a bit sad, since it seems to be lost now.



Project_X said:


> Skin City has a bunch of 'em. Dragons, Bears, foxes, etc.  http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&gameid=4
> 
> Just scan through the pages. You'll see 'em. =D


Gah. I've monitored this place for a while, but it's just too bloody huge...

I know FileFront has a model or two, like this guy here.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Sweet. And a bit sad, since it seems to be lost now.
> 
> 
> Gah. I've monitored this place for a while, but it's just too bloody huge...
> ...



How so?


And I'll point them out for you....>_>;


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I mean, the server.

No need to bother.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=399
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=404
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=417
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=455
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=451
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=485
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=486
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=487


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=496
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=507  I guess Brian counts...
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=522
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=528
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=529
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=534
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=538 I guess Krystal counts too ^^;
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=610

There you have it. All the furries on SC.

And nope! It's still there! ^^


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow. Guess there are... A few...

Thanks. Heh, I actually recognise some of these. I'm sure at least a fiver of these reside in my UT2004 folder already.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Woot! Then you can have 11 more! ^^


----------



## Kajet (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice list, but amazingly UT03 models work in UT04

http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=328
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=335
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=317
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=305
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=309 One of my favorites
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=294 Chester Cheeta counts right?
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=291 Well... some one probably wants to shoot him...
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=270 Another One of my favorite models.
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=253
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=256
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=262
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=297 Who HASN'T wanted to shoot him?

SKINS for UT04 models already posted
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2451
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2210
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2275
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2352
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2167
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2168
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2232
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=skins&action=show_infos&id=2465

There's a few more out there I just don't recall where to find them all...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Well...03 and 04 have the same engine. =P


----------



## Kajet (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah... I wish someone told me that before I wasted a bunch of time looking for good UT04 models quite a while ago...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... I wish someone told me that before I wasted a bunch of time looking for good UT04 models quite a while ago...



Wish you would have ASKED! XD


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol, now we need furry models for UT3 =3


----------



## Kajet (Jul 22, 2008)

Furry UT3 models? there's a few, not as much as UT04...

http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=679 Rats and Rabbits
http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=676 Hide's Cat from 03 remade


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Furry UT3 models? there's a few, not as much as UT04...
> 
> http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=679 Rats and Rabbits
> http://skincity.beyondunreal.com/?section=models&action=show_infos&id=676 Hide's Cat from 03 remade



Well when I get a new computer and I get my copy of UTIII running, there'll be so many furries it'll make your head spin! >=3


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 1, 2008)

Necromancy, coming through!

Found it.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Necromancy, coming through!
> 
> Found it.



Cool, but it'd be nice if I knew how to get all three models to work...


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh man. I loved playing Team Freeze Tag UT2004 at school. 'cept the one I used was different.
It was a Super-Shock Rifle with 1 hit 'kills' (Freezes). All you had to do was stand near the body for a while and they unfroze. Also, if the frozen body fell into a hazard (lava, pit, OOB) they'd revive.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 7, 2008)

What's with the sudden revival of dead threads...? o_o;


----------



## Jinrou (Aug 21, 2011)

Project_X said:


> What's with the sudden revival of dead threads...? o_o;



Still waiting for more furry models, it seems that nobody likes UT3 enough to make any, makes me sad.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 21, 2011)

Jinrou said:


> Still waiting for more furry models, it seems that nobody likes UT3 enough to make any, makes me sad.



I.
Will.
STAB YOU.
*For necroing 3 year old threads.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 21, 2011)

God damn it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy hell!


----------

